# Beautiful Sports Arenas Across the Globe



## Riaz11 (Jun 29, 2019)

1. *Beijing National Stadium, Beijing, China*. 










2. *Newlands Cricket Stadium, Cape Town*. 










3. *Fisht Olympic Stadium, Sochi, Russia*.










4. *Allianz Arena, Munich, Germany.*










5. *Universiade Sports Centre, Shenzhen, China.*









:banana: Hope you enjoy. Best regards from: https://birdbru.com


----------

